# United Airlines breaks his guitar; he pays them back.



## High Desert (May 29, 2012)

A musician named Dave Carroll recently had difficulty with United Airlines.  United apparently damaged his treasured Taylor guitar ($3500) during a flight. Dave spent over 9 months trying to get United to pay for damages caused by baggage handlers to his custom Taylor guitar. During his final exchange with the United Customer Relations Manager, he stated that he was left with no choice other than to create a music video for YouTube exposing their lack of cooperation. The Manager responded: "Good luck with that one, pal."

So he posted a retaliatory video on YouTube. The video has since received over 6 million hits. United Airlines contacted the musician and attempted a settlement in exchange for pulling the video. Naturally his response was: "Good luck with that one, pal."

Taylor Guitars sent the musician 2 new custom guitars in appreciation for the product recognition from the video, which has led to a sharp increase in orders.

Here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5YGc4zOqozo


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2012)

That was a great story and a very good song.  Funny!


----------



## fatboy (May 29, 2012)

Cool story........Snopes? Verified?


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Cool story........Snopes? Verified?


It's true. two years old. but true


----------



## jpranch (May 30, 2012)

I wonder if he would consider doing a song about UPS? They completely trashed a 1878 portrait and frame of my great, great grandfather. I heard the same thing from them: "good luck with that buddy".


----------



## codeworks (May 30, 2012)

bozo's. they treat other peoples belongings like crap. they steal from baggage. it's pathetic these days trying to fly anywhere.


----------

